# Her Majesty's sense of humour



## Stranger (12/9/22)

It is known. Her Majesty had a great sense of humour. I for one would rather laugh with her than shed tears.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (12/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (12/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (12/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (12/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (12/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Stranger (12/9/22)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------

